# Clothing ONLINE " Army issue"



## once a gunner (30 Oct 2006)

Since my OT to the airforce I haven't been able to aquire new green "Drawers"  I'm not talking about the old starchy green boxers" but the new micro fiber ones with no trap door, is that stuff online under replacement or cash sales....... as well as the green long john's with zipper shirt.  One final request does anyone know where to find green fleece pant and shirts?


----------



## TN2IC (30 Oct 2006)

I recall Cash Sales are clothing... May be Vern can help us out.


----------



## Strike (30 Oct 2006)

Unfortunately, depending on your trade, you may no longer be entitled to these items.  I've been trying to get the nice Cool Max type stuff for awhile to no avail.  As for the fleece, I had to beg and plead, even when I showed them the kit list for a course I was going on.


----------



## once a gunner (30 Oct 2006)

These items aren't std Air force Issue......Air Defence Tech's aren't issued Green cool max or fleece.  but I do have some from being a Mud gunner but because they're not on my doc's I can't exchange or aquire new ones....I was hoping someone could have acess to these items on Cash sales ( online ) and we could work something out.  Although rumor has it that the Airforce is getting these items in Blue eventually?????? Anyone know if there is truth to this


----------



## bison33 (31 Oct 2006)

Us boys in blue are getting fleece....it's in the works. When?......no idea but that came down the CoC.


----------



## armyvern (31 Oct 2006)

bison33 said:
			
		

> Us boys in blue are getting fleece....it's in the works. When?......no idea but that came down the CoC.



Uh hmmm,

As soon as they figure out how to make it anti-static.....

Vern


----------



## 17thRecceSgt (31 Oct 2006)

I was at Base Sub-stores today in Halifax.

There is no more "cash sales" in the CF according to the PO2 there.  The only thing left of that is the online LOGISTIK, which only does non-operational clothing.   :

Explaination I got today?  More money was being put out on the clothing upkeep allowance than was coming into cash sales.  It was dumped.  

Now I have to do a Lost Kit report and all that.  I was willing to pay the $18 for my CADPAT gloves that I am missing.  Can't do it.  Paperwork must be signed by my CO.   :  

There is a restriction on the thermal "zip neck" long stuff.  I went to get a 2nd set (which I thought I was entitled to under our S.I.) No go.

My S/O is in St Jean doing IAP/BOTP and is Air Force DEU.  She did not get issued the "green boxers" as it is apparantly not on the S.I. for Air Force at this time...they also did not get the..."newest" sock system...black liner/green "woolie".

So I visisted MEC for the liner socks...and...well, got alot of the "you aren't entitled to it" but "you need it" kit at the local surplus and sent it to her.

Ya, I felt like bitchin' lots about it.  Did some of that.

The closer it gets to 11 Nov...the less I feel like bitchin about kit.   The ladies and gents that did the business in the great wars...and Korea...and lots of other places didn't have GORTEX this and that...and still did the job...


----------



## armyvern (31 Oct 2006)

once a gunner said:
			
		

> These items aren't std Air force Issue......Air Defence Tech's aren't issued Green cool max or fleece.  but I do have some from being a Mud gunner but because they're not on my doc's I can't exchange or aquire new ones....I was hoping someone could have acess to these items on Cash sales ( online ) and we could work something out.  Although rumor has it that the Airforce is getting these items in Blue eventually?????? Anyone know if there is truth to this



You have to still be Army to exchange them or be issued them. Can't buy them on-line from Logistik either as they are not the supplier for these items. Can not buy them from cash sales as they are exchangeable. Now, if one had an MLR filled out accepting financial resposnibility for the loss...that's a whole 'nother ball game. Oh and your supervisor would have to sign that in Part IV (min rank WO) because it's for CTS or cadpat items. And you'd still have to be entitled to be issued it for this to fly. Or get a good army friend who can exchange.

If you are Air Force or Navy serving directly in a position supporting Land Operations...you will also be issued the Army Clothe The Soldier (CTS) Kit.
For AF types, when you get posted out of the Army position, you have to turn in the fleece as the AF can not wear it as it's not anit-static.
For the Navy, you get to turn everything in, fleece and ICE, because the Navy doesn't wear it. Yet.  >

Vern


----------



## armyvern (31 Oct 2006)

Mud Recce Man said:
			
		

> I was at Base Sub-stores today in Halifax.
> 
> There is no more "cash sales" in the CF according to the PO2 there.  The only thing left of that is the online LOGISTIK, which only does non-operational clothing.   :


True that. It's been like that for 2 years now. Where you been? You can't buy the operational kit because it is exchangeable.



> Explaination I got today?  More money was being put out on the clothing upkeep allowance than was coming into cash sales.  It was dumped.


True again...for the past 2 years. Man you got to start reading your pay inserts and your Canforgens.



> Now I have to do a Lost Kit report and all that.  I was willing to pay the $18 for my CADPAT gloves that I am missing.  Can't do it.  Paperwork must be signed by my CO.   :


Must be signed by minimum rank WO....I can send you the message that says that from work. That's because what you are reporting lost is CTS kit and/or cadpat pattern subject to ITAR and CTAT regulations and there's far too much of it showing up on E-Bay...don't blame Supply, blame the thieves who are stealing and selling it. There was a message approx 18 months ago announcing this new policy.



> There is a restriction on the thermal "zip neck" long stuff.  I went to get a 2nd set (which I thought I was entitled to under our S.I.) No go.


You are entitled to a second set. But right now, they are trying to kit a TF and all it's augmentees, therefore it's current status is "Restricted to Operations only."



> My S/O is in St Jean doing IAP/BOTP and is Air Force DEU.  She did not get issued the "green boxers" as it is apparantly not on the S.I. for Air Force at this time...they also did not get the..."newest" sock system...black liner/green "woolie".


Correct it IS Army Clothe the Soldier kit.



> So I visisted MEC for the liner socks...and...well, got alot of the "you aren't entitled to it" but "you need it" kit at the local surplus and sent it to her.
> 
> Ya, I felt like bitchin' lots about it.  Did some of that.


Well, kind of like us Army folks not being able to get that cadpat Air Force rain gear. Army money buys army kit. Air Force money buys Air Force kit.



> The closer it gets to 11 Nov...the less I feel like bitchin about kit.   The ladies and gents that did the business in the great wars...and Korea...and lots of other places didn't have GORTEX this and that...and still did the job...



+1  ;D

Vern


----------



## 17thRecceSgt (31 Oct 2006)

The Librarian said:
			
		

> True that. It's been like that for 2 years now. Where you been?



pulling hard on my head in an attempt to get it out of my arse?

I am at the HQ.  Does that tell you why I know nothing?   ;D

*editted for rambling on and on..


----------



## Strike (31 Oct 2006)

> If you are Air Force or Navy serving directly in a position supporting Land Operations...you will also be issued the Army Clothe The Soldier (CTS) Kit.



Make that "if you are AF or Navy and posted to an Army unit."

Tac Hel could easily be considered a unit that supports land ops and they are not entitled to the sock system, fleece, etc.


----------



## armyvern (31 Oct 2006)

Strike said:
			
		

> Make that "if you are AF or Navy and posted to an Army unit."
> 
> Tac Hel could easily be considered a unit that supports land ops and they are not entitled to the sock system, fleece, etc.



And I'd agree with your point about TAC Hel not being able to get it, but it's been discussed in a thread previously...

The AF still maintains the CoC over Tac Hels and therefore they are not deemed to be "directly in a position supporting Land Operations" which is a direct quote from the entitlement scale.

I've argued on Tac Hel's behalf to CTS before (that even though they fall under an AF CoC they do indeed directly support Land Ops)...but only with minor success'.


----------



## Strike (31 Oct 2006)

Hey, whatever help we can get.

All I know is that I now have a tac vest, but I think that was a unit purchase and not an AF thing.


----------

